# Comencilda, Secundina i Acabilda (cat->en)



## da_strike

Hi,

This is a title of a tale by Enric Valor, part of the series _Ronadalles Valencianes_ - I have absolutely no idea what it means in English, can someone tell me?

Thank you!

aidan


----------



## Dixie!

Those are female names


----------



## da_strike

ah! 

Thanks!


----------



## brau

Secundina is a name, but I'm pretty sure Comencilda and Acabilda are made up. Besides, as I see it they've got these intended nuances: Comencilda brings to mind "començar" (to begin); Secundina, "segon" (second); and Acabilda, "acabar" (to finish, to end). I haven't read the tale though so I might as well be wrong.

Cheers!


----------



## ernest_

But does "secundina" actually mean anything? Because there's a character from a book whose name is "el rey de las secundinas":



> Entonces conocí a un gran tipo, Juan Placenta, el rey de las secundinas. Se lo montó en la guerra a base de abortones.


----------



## da_strike

*secundinas *


f. pl. biol. Placenta y membranas que envuelven el feto:
las secundinas se expulsan después del parto.


----------



## ernest_

So, only exists in plural. That's why I couldn't find it in the dictionary! Thanks!


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> Secundina is a name, but I'm pretty sure Comencilda and Acabilda are made up. Besides, as I see it they've got these intended nuances: Comencilda brings to mind "començar" (to begin); Secundina, "segon" (second); and Acabilda, "acabar" (to finish, to end). I haven't read the tale though so I might as well be wrong.
> 
> Cheers!



I can't believe I missed that!


----------



## llenyador

Secundina es un nom propi de dona. Es el femení de S. Secundí que es celebra el 21 de maig (màrtir en la persecució de Trajà en la Bética). La paraula secundina es també el nom de una de les membranes que embolcallen el fetus.
Penso com Brau que Comencilda i Acabilda siguin dos noms inventats sobre la base de Secundina: Comencilda per dir la primera i Acabilda per dir l'última.


----------



## Dixie!

llenyador said:


> Secundina es un nom propi de dona. Es el femení de S. Secundí que es celebra el 21 de maig (màrtir en la persecució de Trajà en la Bética). La paraula secundina es també el nom de una de les membranes que embolcallen el fetus.



Precisament tinc dos Secundins a la família  Però no sabia això de les secundines! Gràcies gent!


----------

